# Help me to Code the condition.



## +91 9094532789 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi,

Anyone of you can help me find the code for "Pulmonary Retinoic Acid Syndrome"?


----------



## LTibbetts (Oct 22, 2009)

I was trying to look something up for you that would work but I am stuck on the retinoic acid part. Isn't that something that is used as a topical treatment for the treatment for acne?  Do you mean more like a postop pneumonia of sorts? Sorry if I am misunderstanding, nit's just that now I am curious myself.


----------



## +91 9094532789 (Oct 23, 2009)

mee too struck up with the the same... i got "retinoic acid" is "tretinoin"  or vitamin A acid. but couldnt find the code.


----------



## clmoreland (Oct 23, 2009)

*Answer to Pulm Retonic Acid*



thyagarajan.m said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone of you can help me find the code for "Pulmonary Retinoic Acid Syndrome"?




Another name for that is Acute promyelocytic leukemia (APL) Differentiation Syndrome and you would use 205.0 with a fifth digit designating if it is without mention of remision, in remission or in relapse.  I researched it and found it by googling the Pulmonary RAS and found it was same as APL.


----------



## +91 9094532789 (Oct 27, 2009)

*Thanks*

Hi,

CLmoreland thanks for providing the information.

Thanks
Thyagarajan Munuswamy


----------

